# Xu hướng trang trí đèn ngủ cắm tường gốm sứ hè 2022



## gomsubaokhanh (5/5/22)

Mùa hè nóng nực đang đến, nghĩ thôi cũng khiến nhiều người cảm thấy oi ả, bức bối. Để thời tiết không làm ảnh hưởng tới giấc ngủ, bạn có thể thay đổi một số cách bài trí đồ đạc, sử dụng đèn ngủ cắm tường trang trí để tái tạo không gian tiếp thêm năng lượng cho mình.

Xu hướng trang trí phòng ngủ mùa hè

Một căn phòng thoáng đãng gọn gàng

Để tránh sự bí bách nắng nóng gay gắt, việc giữ không gian sống gọn gàng, thoáng đãng sẽ tạo cảm giác thoải mái, dễ thở hơn.

Hãy dành thời gian sắp xếp các vật dụng trong phòng ngủ thật gọn gàng, để căn phòng có nhiều chỗ trống, thoáng mát nhất có thể. Việc này cũng giúp hạn chế tích nhiệt trong phòng vào mùa hè. Các góc nên được bố trí hài hòa để không khí lưu thông thuận lợi, đem đến năng lượng phong thủy tốt cho gia chủ.




Nếu thích, bạn cũng có thể kê lại giường ngủ để phù hợp với thời tiết. Tránh việc đặt giường ngủ về hướng tây oi nóng và đón nắng chiều. Điều này vô tình biến phòng ngủ của bạn thành nơi hấp thụ nhiệt và nóng bức khi đêm xuống vì không kịp giảm tải nhiệt độ.

Xanh hóa phòng ngủ

Sắc xanh dịu mát hạ nhiệt cái nóng oi của mùa hè là sự lựa chọn thông minh. Trang trí gam màu xanh cũng đang trở thành xu hướng gần đây. Hãy đặt một vài chậu cây cảnh phù hợp với phòng ngủ để làm mới không gian. Ngoài ra, có thể sử dụng thêm rèm cửa để giảm mức độ hấp thụ nhiệt cho căn phòng, tranh ảnh vỏ gối đổi sang màu xanh lá cho hợp tông. Một căn phòng đầy màu xanh lá dịu mát sẽ khiến phòng ngủ bớt nắng nóng và oi bức.

Sử dụng thêm đèn ngủ cắm tường

Xu hướng trang trí phòng ngủ mùa hè chưa bao giờ bỏ qua những thiết bị thắp sáng phòng ngủ như đèn ngủ cắm tường. Mẫu đèn phổ biến nhưng có nhiều lựa chọn về mẫu mã, đa dạng chất liệu và phong cách. Có ánh sáng dễ chịu và tiết kiệm điện năng, đèn ngủ cắm tường là sự lựa chọn của nhiều gia đình.

Một trong những dòng đèn đứng đầu xu hướng bởi sự độc đáo có 1-0-2 trong từng sản phẩm chính là đèn ngủ cắm tường gốm sứ Bát Tràng - một điểm nhấn khiến cả căn phòng trở nên thoáng sáng. Ánh sáng vàng nhẹ nhàng tạo cảm giác dễ chịu. Mùa hè nóng bức nhưng cũng đừng quên một chiếc đèn ngủ gốm sứ ấn tượng nhé.

Đặc điểm vượt trội đèn ngủ cắm tường gốm sứ Bát Tràng

Trải qua bao thăng trầm và biến cố lịch sử, nhắc đến gốm sứ Bát Tràng, người ta nghĩ ngay đến một sản phẩm mang đậm hồn cốt dân tộc. Đèn ngủ gốm sứ Bát Tràng cũng không ngoại lệ. Chúng được nhiều người tìm mua và yêu mến thông qua những đặc điểm ấn tượng.

Xem thêm; Bừng sáng phòng ngủ mùa hè bằng đèn ngủ cắm tường gốm sứ cao cấp


----------

